# My Bay After some work (EF Civic)



## EF Ian (Mar 18, 2010)

My Civics Engine Bay after some work:

Before:



























Almost there:



















Done:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice car! Fantastic engine!


----------



## puckacostello (Apr 1, 2010)

Is this dudsy?


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

loving the engine cover, is it actual airbrushing or is it a vinyl of some sort?


----------



## jonmaddock (Jan 26, 2007)

my friend wrote off his ek4 vti with a b16 engine in it  kept up with focus Rs`s 
sweet motor mate


----------



## jonny2112 (Apr 6, 2010)

Lovely job mate. Great car :thumb:


----------



## snowie (Apr 19, 2010)

great job mate very nice


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

Awesome bay!


----------



## EF Ian (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for the comments, I'm glad you like it as I've put a lot of hard work into it.



puckacostello said:


> Is this dudsy?


Yeah, I have been known by that nickname.

Who is this?



tamandlee said:


> loving the engine cover, is it actual airbrushing or is it a vinyl of some sort?


Thanks, its a proper airbrush Job.



jonmaddock said:


> my friend wrote off his ek4 vti with a b16 engine in it  kept up with focus Rs`s
> sweet motor mate


Thanks
They are great engines :thumb: Its still the standard B16A1 in the first photos, but I changed it to a B16B which is what is in the later photos.

It moves pretty well and can keep up with a lot of more exotic cars. The engine is running 197HP which is plenty in a car weighing nicely under a ton.


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Looks simpler and cleaner.

Love the Cam cover:thumb:

Chris.


----------



## MHTexPete (Feb 23, 2010)

bay looks great. cam cover is excellent


----------

